# k2 coolers major sale



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I am going to have my inventory of k2 coolers marked WAY down at eggfest this weekend. I can not post the prices here but they will be as cheap as they were for the first few days I had them (some might have seen the post)
Thanks
Sky


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

My 160 quart K2 is SWEET!!!!!!!!!! They really are Great coolers...


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I only put two bags of ice in mine yesterday morning before I went fishing and opened it up this morning and frost was coming out like when a freezer is opened. Went fishing again today and still using the same two bags. I love mine.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

My K2 cooler holds ice for ever but the gasket keeps coming out of the track when I open it. Anyone else have this problem?


----------

